# Kings Waive Solomon



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Will Solomon was shown the door early as the Kings requested waivers on the guard today.
> 
> Solomon played in 14 games for the Kings after joining the team in February. In his second season, Solomon averaged five points (.406 FGs, .448 3FGs, .500 FTs) and 1.5 rebounds for the Kings.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/021379.html?mi_rss=Kings/NBA


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Back to Europe he goes...


----------

